# Source for Dometic AC shroud???



## Joel Steven (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi, the shroud on the rooftop AC of my 1987 Lance camper blew away. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement. I did a google seach and had no luck. According to the manual that came with the camper, the shroud is part # A60124

AC model SL135R-b
SN 5M016092

Thanks, Joel


----------



## utmtman (Nov 9, 2009)

Re: Source for Dometic AC shroud???

Call camping world or go to their site on the net.  Good luck to ya.


----------

